# 5 hp Briggs & Stratton tiller no spark



## marshall may (Sep 17, 2019)

Just put a new coil on my old tiller,cleaned the magneto, set the gap at .012 but it won't spark. i hooked the ground up but still no spark? Any ideas??


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Check the engine kill circuit for any shorting in it, after that make sure the plug wire and cap is good and the plug MUST be well grounded to fire, if plug is wet it will short down the side and commonly you cannot see that weaker spark.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you can put those on upside down and that will create your problem. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

Take the Coil off sand the two post that are on the block, the back side of the coil where it mounts to them, make sure that the coil wire is facing out, remove the kill wire from the coil and that will tell you if the coil is bad but if you have points and condenser you may have to file the points with fine sand paper, wipe them clean set on .20 thousands, hope this helps.


----------

